# Dämpfer GT Sanction



## mani.r (11. Oktober 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer für mein GT Sanction.

In den aktuellen Sanctions sind Fox RP23 drinnen. Was haben die für "Tune"?

Wir sieht es mit einem Fox Float RL aus?

Alternativ könnte ich mir noch ein 
- DHX 
- Marzocchi Roco Air
- Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 
vorstellen. 

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Danke


----------



## Konaschaf (11. Oktober 2011)

Servus, vergiss das mit den RLs - DHX Air und du wirst glücklich...

Die Dämpfer in Gts haben alle den B-Tune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja, der DHX ist mein Favorit im Moment aber was spricht gegen einen RL oder RP23?
Würde eher einen leichteren Dämpfer haben wollen...

Hatte noch ein Force mit dem gleichen Hinterbau - da war der Rebound tune mittel und Druckstufe Low, Boostvale 175 (Fox RP2)


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
bin gerade erst auf den thread gestoßen. Habe ein Sanction und schon fleißig Dämpfer getestet bzw. bin gerade dabei.
Erstmal: der Hinterbau ist m.E. sehr progressiv. Da der DHX in weniger progressiven Bikes zum "Durchrauschen" neigen soll, könnte er im Sanction gut passen. Werde ich aber nicht testen, da ich Fox nicht so mag...
Bisher am besten passt ein 2006er Manitou Swinger ISX 4way, siehe hier:



Er nutzt bei mir (73kg nackend) bei knapp 30% Sag den Federweg hervorragend aus ohne auch bei verkackten Sprüngen jedesmal durchzuschlagen. SPV funtioniert hervorragend.
Aber: für die passende Progression habe ich die Luftmenge im Ausgleichsbehälter auf Maximum gestellt - wenn man wesentlich leichter ist als ich, wird es nicht perfekt, man verschenkt etwas Federweg. Und: ich würde mir wünschen, das der Dämpfer am Anfang etwas straffer ist. Da habe ich so aber keine Einstelloptionen mehr. Im Vergleich zu einem RP23 oder RS Pearl aber ein gewaltiger Fortschritt! Du bekommst ein anderes Bike.
Ein jüngerer und eigentlich schönerer Manitou ging leider nicht so gut:



Zu progressiv, egal wie groß die Luftkammer im Piggy eingestellt wird. Der Federweg ist bis zur Mitte sehr angenehm, aber wird nach hinten raus schnell sehr fest und verschenkt eine Menge.
Im Moment warte ich auf meinen MZ ROCO Air R. Der fühlte sich probeweise mit falschen Buchsen ganz hervorragend an. Hieße aber verzicht auf Plattform - muss mal sehen, ob da geht. Wenn ich den habe, werde ich das Ergebnis hier posten.


----------



## mani.r (27. Oktober 2011)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf Deine Erfahrung mit dem Roco Air.

Lasse mir gerade einen DHX Air 5.0 auf die kleine Luftkammer umbauen und hoffe er kommt diese Woche noch.

Der aktuelle Swinger Expert wäre auch ein Traum gewesen aber der hatte das gleiche Problem dass man viel Federweg verschenkt hat und die Hubasnutzung lag bei max 40mm

Der ISX1 mit großer Luftkammer nutzte den ganzen Federweg und war sehr fein allerdings bei gröberen Sachen rauschte er durch den Federweg.

Hab noch einen Fox Float RP2 getestet aus meinem Sensor mit Compression Tune low und kleiner Luftkammer. Der war auch sehr fein.
Da ich aber öfter längere Abfahren habe und das Bike auch im Park benutze erhoffe ich mir einiges vom DHX...


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich melde mich dann wieder.
Aus der Erfahrung glaube ich, das kleine Luftkammern eher kontraproduktiv sind. Besser ist eine normale/große Kammer und eine vernünftige Option, die Kompression zu regeln. Die kleine Kammer geht doch m.E. immer mit einer starken Kompression (bei vernünftig eingestelltem Sag) einher, gerade im Sanction beißt sich das einfach mit der Progression des Hinterbaus.
 Ich bin kein theoretischer Federungsexperte und kann halt nur auf meine Erfahrungen zurückgreifen... Aber der Roco mit der dicken Kammer ist mehr als nur vielversprechend!
Generell finde ich es doof, das die Hinterbauten teils so unterschiedlich ausgelegt werden. Im Prinzip will jeder AM/Enduro Fahrer das Gleiche: angenehmen Sag und vernünftige Sensibilität im Anfangsbereich, einen eher linearen Mittelbereich für das Abwärts-Alltagsgeschäft mit genügend Druck, die Tretlagerhöhe nach den Schlägen wieder zu erreichen und einen konfigurierbaren Endbereich damit man je nach eigenem Gehopse die Progression einstellen kann. Wieviel einfacher wäre die Bikewelt, wenn alle Hinterbauten linear wären und man nach eigenem Geschmack den Dämpfer dazu aussucht/anpasst. Ich muss nach dem eher degressiven Duncon Tosa Inu quasi völlig neu forschen...


----------



## alf2 (2. November 2011)

mani.r schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf Deine Erfahrung mit dem Roco Air.



Da bin ich auch gespannt darauf!
Ich wollte ja gerne einen Marzocchi - Roco Air TST R verbauen, aber leider gibt es die erst ab 200mm Einbaulänge. Dabei habe ich schon Fotos von Sanctions damit gesehen.



mani.r schrieb:


> Lasse mir gerade einen DHX Air 5.0 auf die kleine Luftkammer umbauen und hoffe er kommt diese Woche noch.


@mani.r: Ich überlege meinen DHX auf mittlere Luftkammer umzubauen. Ist die Kammer zu haben?

Hat jemand die Buchseneinbaumaße fürs Sanction parat (möchte mir das Nachmessen ersparen)?

Eine dürfte 22x8mm sein 
und die andere?


----------



## Hasifisch (2. November 2011)

alf2 schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch gespannt darauf!
> Ich wollte ja gerne einen Marzocchi - Roco Air TST R verbauen, aber leider gibt es die erst ab 200mm Einbaulänge. Dabei habe ich schon Fotos von Sanctions damit gesehen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei Dämpfern gibt es manchmal OEM-Teile, die passen, da muss man Glück haben.
Buchsenlängen sind 22 und 40mm.


----------



## mani.r (6. November 2011)

Hier würde es noch einen Roco 08er in der Einbaulänge geben.
Hatte ich auch schon überlegt aber keinen Bock mehr auf Experimente.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180746188502&category=158996&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Mit einer großen Luftkammer rauschen die Dämpfer gerne durch den Federweg beim Sanction. Ohne an der Druckstufe was zu machen wird es da schwierig.
Es fühlt sich zwar nach viel Federweg an aber der Hub ist bei keinen Wurzeln und Drops schon fast aufgebraucht und es bleiben keine Reserven mehr.


----------



## alf2 (7. November 2011)

Danke für den Link und die Info!
Ich werde mal in mich gehen, wieviel mir das Experiment wert ist. Einen DHX Air mit kleiner Luftkammer hätte ich ja momentan drinnen, aber der nutzt wie gesagt den Federweg nicht.

@hasifisch: bist du sicher, dass es genau 40 sind, ich hatte etwas mit ein paar Zehntel im Kopf!


----------



## mani.r (7. November 2011)

Gib dir einen Ruck und probier den Marzocchi. Auf mtbr hab ich auch schon eines damit gesehen.
Federweg kann ich ganz nutzen bei meinem DHX. Bottom out ist ganz offen und der Druck ist AGB ist am unteren Limit. Hauptkammerdruck ist 140 psi bei 80kg.

Buchsenbreite ist 8x22 und 8x40.
Hab letztens erst den Dämpfer vom Sensor probiert. Der hat auch 8x40.
Beim Force Carbon waren es 8x39.6 - da war ich mit den 40mm verloren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (7. November 2011)

mani.r schrieb:


> Gib dir einen Ruck und probier den Marzocchi. Auf mtbr hab ich auch schon eines damit gesehen.



Wenn das bei einem dt. Versender wäre um den Preis hätte ich den schon. Aber der Umstand, dass 08 und 09 die Jahre mit den größten Qualitätsproblemen waren und das Reklamieren bei US-Dämpfern wohl kaum geht, lassen mich zögern.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. November 2011)

alf2 schrieb:


> ...
> @hasifisch: bist du sicher, dass es genau 40 sind, ich hatte etwas mit ein paar Zehntel im Kopf!


 
Bin mir auch sicher, das es 40 sind, hat bis jetzt so gepasst.
Der Roco ist leider immer noch nicht drin - der Service in Sachen Buchsen in Deutschland ist eine Schande... Habe das Gefühl, die wollen gar nicht, das man MZ Dämpfer benutzt.


----------



## alf2 (8. November 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Der Roco ist leider immer noch nicht drin - der Service in Sachen Buchsen in Deutschland ist eine Schande... Habe das Gefühl, die wollen gar nicht, das man MZ Dämpfer benutzt.



Versuchs mal hier:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/mount_kits_bushings.aspx

oder hier:

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/result.asp?CategoryID=24&Name=SHOCK+BUSHES


----------



## mani.r (19. November 2011)

So, nach langem hin und her und diversen Testes mit großer und kleiner Luftkammer, habe ich doch einen 2012er Dämpfer mit großer Luftkammer von meinem Händler bekommen.
ABER
ich habe die äußere Kammer fast komplett verkleinert mit der Methode.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336003&highlight=dhx+luftkammer+verkleinern
Material habe ich von einer CD Spindel genommen.

Elegantere Lösung ist diese hier aber auch etwas teurer:
http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/product_info.php/info/p1651_Kit--Float-Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning-Kit.html

Mit der großen Luftkammer und dem DHX gibt es einige Nachteile bzw - es funktioniert nicht am Sanction. 
Um auf einen vernünfigen Negativfederweg zu kommen musste ich bei meinen 80 kg den Dämpfer auf 240 psi aufpumpen. Trotzdem rauschte der Dämpfer schon bei kleinen Wurzeln fast kompett durch. Den Druck um Piggy hatte ich schon auf 180 psi.

- Mit dem Umbau fahre ich jetzt den Dämpfer mit 30 psi weniger in der Hauptkammer bei gleichem SAG.
- Piggy fahre ich auf 150 psi
- Der Hinterbau sackt nicht durch
- Nutze den vollen Federweg ohne das der Dämpfer gefühlt durchschlägt (keine Mega Drops).
Bottom out ist noch ganz offen - da geht also noch was.

Muss sagen, dass ich mit dem Ergebniss sehr zufrieden bin.

So sieht es aus.


----------



## alf2 (21. November 2011)

Schaut auch ziemlich gut aus dein bike!

Ich habe jetzt beschlossen mich auch mit meinem DHX zu spielen und zwar ebenfalls mit der Kombi größere Kammer und Air Spring Tunning Kit. Das gibts übrigens hier billiger: http://www.activesport.co.uk/shop/a...-Kit.html?shop_param=cid=1607&aid=803-00-612& Ich habs gerade bestellt

Die größere Kammer werde ich mal vom RP2 aus einem anderen bike abschrauben. Vielleicht probiere ich zuerst überhaupt einmal den RP2 mit XV-Luftkammer im Sanction aus.

Sollte sich die Lösung bewähren, habe ich dann allerdings eine große Luftkammer zuwenig. Kenn jemand eine eine Bezugsquelle für eine XV Kammer.

@hasifisch: wie sieht es mit deinem Roco aus?


----------



## mani.r (21. November 2011)

Danke.
War gestern noch ein paar Km auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs und hab mit dem Bottom Out und den Drücken etwas gespielt. Bottom out ist wieder offen und das Piggy hat 150 psi.
Bin jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Hinterbau. Hat nochmals einiges gebracht mit dem Luftkammeruning. Fühlt sich etwas fluffiger an und nutzt den vollen Federweg ohne Durchschlag.

Danke für den Link. Werde ich auch gleich einen Satz ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. November 2011)

alf2 schrieb:


> [email protected]: wie sieht es mit deinem Roco aus?


 
Leider noch nichts neues. Wird wohl eher ein Projekt für die nächste Saison, mir fehlt im Moment einfach massiv Zeit...
Allerdings läuft mein gerade verbauter Manitou auch sehr gut.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Dezember 2011)

So, ich habe nun zwei Nightrides (altdeutsch wohl als Nachtfahrten bekannt...) mit dem Roco R Air hinter mir und - da ist mal absolut nichts mit Durchrauschen oder anderen Problemen. Er ist im mittleren Federweg richtig "stabil" und hat ab Werk eine ordentliche Kompression am Ende. Dafür, das man an dem Teil fast nichts einstellen kann, läuft er absolut genial.
Also: eingestellt auf ca. 25% Prozent Sag mit 170 PSI Hauptkammer und versuchsweise 150 PSI im Piggyback, Rebound dann nach erster Fahrt angepasst - läuft. 
Im ersten Federbereich, also um den Sag und bis ca. 50% sehr feinfühlig und fluffig, reagiert wunderbar schnell und sensibel auf kleinste Unebenheiten und gröbere Stöße. Im Vergleich zu den anderen Dämpfern hat er aber irgendwie mehr Power, das ist schwierig zu beschreiben. Er arbeitet einfach schneller und präziser, ist vor dem nächsten Hindernis schneller bereit für neue Aufgaben. Das hat nichts mit dem Rebound zu tun! Diesen habe ich genrerell auf eher träge eingestellt.
Ab 50% scheint man die Kennlinie sehr gut über den Druck im Piggyback regeln zu können. Momentan habe ich die letzten 20% noch nicht genutzt, weil ich zum Einen mich lamgsam rantesten wollte und zum anderen auf den Nachtfahrten nicht wirklich schnell war oder groß gehopst bin.
Was bei längeren Touren natürlich fehlt ist bei diesem Modell die Plattform. Zwar regelt der iDrive die Sache relativ gut auch ohne eine solche, aber es ist doch beim Treten deutlich mehr Bewegung im Hinterbau als bei den Manitous mit SPV. Für die eher kürzeren Touren jetzt im Winter stört es mich nicht, aber ich werde mich mal nach einem Roco mit Plattform umsehen...
Ach so: ich bin ein absolutes Sensibelchen, was Fahrwerke angeht. Auch der weiter oben beschriebene Manitou arbeitet toll und die meisten wären damit sicher glücklich - ich nicht, wenn ich weiß, das es eventuell noch besser geht.


----------



## alf2 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hat der Roco Air R auch ein Piggyback?
Dachte das haben die erst ab TST R 

Bin schon gespannt auf einen ausführlicheren Bericht!

Stell mal ein Foto rein, wie er sich im Sanction macht!


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Dezember 2011)

alf2 schrieb:


> Hat der Roco Air R auch ein Piggyback?
> Dachte das haben die erst ab TST R
> 
> Bin schon gespannt auf einen ausführlicheren Bericht!
> ...


 
Das Teil was ich habe ist irgendwie ganz eigenartig...
Glaube, das gab es nie im Endkundenmarkt zu kaufen. Sieht aus wie ein TST R, hat aber keinerlei Verstellmöglichkeiten außer Druckluft in den Kammern und Rebound. Ich will demnächst mal richtig aufwendige Bilder machen, dann stelle ich hier auch eins rein.
Sieht auf jeden Fall mächtig und saugut aus...


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Dezember 2011)

Hier Bilder vom Roco Air im Sanction.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab seit einiger Zeit einen RP2 XV mit Mid-Tune im Sanction, der geht ganz gut. Für das was ich fahre is er perfekt.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...der geht ganz gut...


 
Das reicht mir halt nie...
Ich fahre sehr viel unterschiedliches Zeugs auf fast jeder Strecke, von langsamen verblockten Passagen bis zu schnellen ruppigen Downhills mit (eher kleinen) Sprüngen. Ich konnte bis jetzt an den Bikes jenseits von 125mm keinen (!) normalen "Einkammerdämpfer" (also ohne Piggy) so einstellen, das er mich auf so einer Strecke allgemein zufrieden gestellt hat. Entweder fehlte Druck bei den technischen Sachen, wenn ich ihn auf Downhill hatte oder ich habe auch im Sprung den Federweg nicht genutzt, wenn er etwas fester für die langsamen Teilstücke war.
Das war erst mit dem Manitou anders und jetzt mit dem Roco kommt das Grinsen...
Kann man aber sicher nur nachvollziehen, wenn man erstens den Vergleich und zweitens zumindest ansatzweise meine Macke hat...


----------



## alf2 (4. Januar 2012)

So!

Nachdem ich weder der DHX Air (max 4 cm Hub ausgenutzt) noch ein RP2 XV (schlug durch oder war unsensibel) überzeugt haben (beide hatten außerdem zu wenig Druckstufe im mittleren Bereich), habe ich mir jetzt einen Roco TST R Air bestellt. 

Ich hoffe mal der hält, was ich hier von Haisifisch lese, vor allem aber hoffe ich, dass es keine Qualitätsprobleme mit dem Ding gibt!

@Hasifisch: 
- Wo hast du denn die Buchsen herbekommen? 
- und vor allem wo gibt es die passenden Gleitlager?
- Nutzt du mittlerweile den vollen Federweg?


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Januar 2012)

alf2 schrieb:


> So!...
> Ich hoffe mal der hält, was ich hier von Haisifisch lese, vor allem aber hoffe ich, dass es keine Qualitätsprobleme mit dem Ding gibt!
> 
> @Hasifisch:
> ...


 
Ich habe die Buchsen über meinen Bikehändler bekommen (Bad Bikes Wernigerode) und die haben bei Cosmic bestellt (bestellen müssen!). Auf die Gleitlager warte ich noch, 8 Wochen Lieferzeit... 
Die Buchsen werden nur in Standardlänge und Durchmesser geliefert und müssen vom Händler angepasst werden - also abgelängt und gedreht! Du bekommst also quasi maßgeschneiderte Buchsen für dein Bike...
Ich habe den Federweg noch nicht voll genutzt, was aber ausschließlich an mir liegt - bin bei dem Wetter jetzt fast nicht gefahren und einfach noch nicht richtig gesprungen oder schnelle Downhills gefahren. Bin aber ca. 5mm vor Anschlag am Dämpfer, das entspricht vom Gefühl her ziemlich perfekt der Reserve, die ich brauche.
Mehr und brauchbarere Infos kann ich leider erst nach entsprechenden Fahrten liefern.


----------



## alf2 (5. Januar 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Auf die Gleitlager warte ich noch, 8 Wochen Lieferzeit...


Und womit fährst du jetzt???

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass Fox-Buchsen auch passen würden?
Kannst du das bestätigen?

Das wäre nämlich die deutlich einfachere Variante!
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20016_FOX-DU-Bushes-Gleitlager-fuer-Daempfer-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...baubuchse-8-mm-3-teilig-ohne-Gleitlager-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (9. Januar 2012)

alf2 schrieb:


> Und womit fährst du jetzt???
> 
> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass Fox-Buchsen auch passen würden?
> Kannst du das bestätigen?...


 
Ich habe noch die alten Gleitlager, die sind noch okay - wollte es halt nur gleich komplett haben. Mit den Fox Buchsen habe ich auch gehört/gelesen, aber selbst keine Erfahrung. Ein Fox Gleitlager zumindest hat aber beim Händler nicht so richtig gepasst - saß zu stramm.


----------



## alf2 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gestern meinen Roco TST Air R (neu aus den USA, übrigens Danke für den Link) bekommen und eingebaut. Heute bin ich eine Proberunde gefahren.

Ich habe die Buchsen vom Fox Dämpfer verwendet. Passt soweit. Folgendes ist mir beim Roco positiv aufgefallen:

Beim Fahren nimmt er sich den Federweg deutlich linearer, der DHX rauschte im mittleren FW eher durch und hat mehr Endprogression
Die Dämpfung beim Roco wirkt potenter
Alles in allem habe ich das Gefühl, das der Roco besser funktioniert als der DHX und eine echte Verbesserung ist

Die Downsides sind:

Der Dämpfer fühlt sich deutlich schwerer als der DHX an
Die Verarbeitung und das Finish sind beim Fox deutlich besser
Beim Roco funktioniert schon am neuen Dämpfer die Rasterung vom TST nicht richtig, ausserdem ist es eher ein Lock out. Auf den ersten vier Rasterungsstufen ist kein Unterschied bemerkbar, dafür bewegt sich der Dämpfer auf der 5. Stufe kaum noch.
Das Rot des Dämpfers hat einen Rosa Stich und schlägt sich mit den roten Hope-Eloxalteilen am bike

Mehr, wenn ich ihn richtig gefahren bin.


----------



## mani.r (21. Januar 2012)

Sauber. 

Ich finde es ja lustig, dass jeder mit einem anderen Dämpfer glücklich ist.
Lange Zeit war ich es mit dem ISX6 bis auf die Federwegsausnutzung.
Der Roco müsst sicher auch sehr gut passen. Mit dem "potenter" kann ich es mir gut vorstellen. War es biem Manitou auch schon.

Hab zwar kein Sanction mehr aber ein Force Carbon und nutze den DHX weiter. Mit der Luftkammerverkleinerung passt er für mich perfekt.
Läuft wir im Sanction - welch Wunder bei dem gleichen Hinterbau


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Januar 2012)

mani.r schrieb:


> ...Ich finde es ja lustig, dass jeder mit einem anderen Dämpfer glücklich ist...



Liegt vielleicht an den unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebieten. Ich fahre mit meinem Sanction eher CC als Enduro. Da es dafür viel zu schwer ist, wird es auch demnäxt ersetzt .... durch ein leichtes AM, Intense Carbine, geschätztes Gewicht 11,5 kg.


----------



## alf2 (21. Januar 2012)

mani.r schrieb:


> Hab zwar kein Sanction mehr aber ein Force


 

Du hattest doch schon mal ein Force Carbon?!
Warum der Sinneswandel? Hast du das Sanction jetzt gegen das Speci ersetzt? Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich?

Tolle Farbe im übrigen!

Das mit der abgespeckten XV-Luftkammer kann ich übrigens bestätigen. Ich habe im Sensor einen RP2 XV mittels der Fox Shims etwas verkleinert und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Leider hab ich für den DHX keine XV-Luftkammer auftreiben können. Deshalb der Roco.


----------



## mani.r (21. Januar 2012)

Bei mir im Keller standen 5 Bikes und einige mussten weg. 
Das Ruckus und Sanction wurde durch das Speci ersetzt. Meine Hoffnung ist aber immer noch, das GT mal was bringt in 160/170mm mit etwas leichterem Rahmen und guten "Allroundeigenschaften" was sich für Park und Enduro Touren auch noch eignet. Das Enduro fahre ich im Park und auf FR Touren hier in den Alpen.
Im Vergleich zum Sanction hat das Enduro einen steileren Sitzwinkel und das Tretlager ist tiefer und weiter hinten. 
Meine Überlegung war auch nur das Sanction für den Bikepark zu behalten und auf Coil umbauen - ist dann doch anders gekommen da ich den Rahmen vom Enduro recht günstig aus einer Rekla bekommen habe.
Jetzt wo die Athertons für GT fahren und auch Enduro Rennen bestreiten - vielleicht kommt ja was in 1-2 Jahren...

Das Force hatte ich mal und das passte ganz gut zum Enduro und meinem Haupteinsatzzweck. 
Damit fahre ich hier meine Hausrunden im Voralpenland und auch mal längere Touren in den Bergen wenn es nicht so zu Sache geht aber trotzdem mal dazu kommen kann. 
Damals hatte ich etwas bedenken wegen der Haltbarkeit aber wenn ich so sehe was andere Carbonrahmen wiegen und der Anderw Cho mit seinem Force so anstellt wird es schon passen.
Leider ist es nicht so leicht geworden wie erst gedacht und von 11.5 bin ich noch ganz weit weg aber mit der Zeit soll es auf 13,5kg kommen. Damit wäre ich zufrieden. Das meiste Gewicht ist ja auch in den Laufräder und der Reverb versteckt...
Haltbar und zuverlässig müssen die Teile auf alle Fälle bleiben.
Trotzdem hat es 1kg weniger als das Sanction und der steilere Lenkwinkel taugt mir mehr zum Touren fahren.

Der DHX ist mir jetzt schon so ans Herz gewachsen, dass er auch rein musste.


----------



## alf2 (22. Januar 2012)

Hier noch die Dämpferfotos.
Der Roco ist im Vergleich zum DHX eine ganz schöne Wuchtbrumme.


----------



## alf2 (22. Januar 2012)

Und hier noch 2 aktuelle Fotos von meinem Sanction. Jetzt mit komplettem Marzocchi Fahrwerk:

Marzocchi 55 RC3 Titanium
Marzocchi Roco TST Air R


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Januar 2012)

alf2 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Downsides sind:
> 
> ...


 
Meine paar Cents dazu: mit Rasterungen und deren Haltbarkeit steht MZ schon lange auf Kriegsfuß...
Das du bei den TST-Einstellungen nichts merkst, liegt daran, das du die Einstellstufen noch nicht richtig "erfahren" hast. TST wirkt definitiv, du merkst es aber nur, wenn es erforderlich ist, also wenn die Druckstufe richtig arbeiten muss. Übel bei MZ ist wie immer, das detaillierte Infos schwer zu bekommen sind...
Das unpassende Rot kannst du nicht wirklich dem Dämpfer anlasten...
Die Verarbeitung meines Roco ist übrigens sehr edel - ab da ist auch nichts mit Rszerung dran...




alf2 schrieb:


> Und hier noch 2 aktuelle Fotos von meinem Sanction. Jetzt mit komplettem Marzocchi Fahrwerk:
> 
> Marzocchi 55 RC3 Titanium
> Marzocchi Roco TST Air R


 
Ich mag die Rahmen einfach - die sehen schon im Stand schnell aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

